# My kids need shoes - help!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am unsure what kind of shoes to get for my kids to wear.

I was told for clothes - polo shirt <any color/design>, and nice pants/jeans, and shoes <no tennis shoes>.

I am on a very tight budget, and can't afford to get them both a pair of boots right now.
I'm sure it'll be easy to find my son a pair of shoes...but what about girls...
my daughter is 12 and can wear a 9 in womens...

Any ideas? I've only looked at Kmart because I was in there today. I was thinking just a nice pair of black shoes...similar to these:










Or should I be looking for something else? I appreciate any help as I am just unsure...I dislike having a tight budget, but with all 3 of my kids needing new summer clothes....their 4-H shoes are just going to have to be nice enough to get them by 

Thanks for any suggestions. I was thinking I could try Payless shoes, or see what else there is in the area I will be in tomorrow. I won't have much time for shoe shopping so hopefully we can find something and get it right the first time :greengrin:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think those will be fine because her pants will hang over them a little and it will almost look like she is wearing boots.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

usually, at least for Boers. Boots are best!


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

I would look on craigslist for some boots. The only thing with shoes is they fillup with sawdust, and its all in your socks, sticking you.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Boots are best, but I think those shoes would be okay for what you are using them for. Good luck to your kids!!!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Ebay may have some cheap boots too.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree. Boots would be best. I don't think they have to be black. I would for sure try craigslist. I have a few pair of boot from my daughter from when she was queen. I am not sure they would fit. I think they are like 8.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I just checked craigslist, and nothing on there. My problem with buying something like that on ebay is worrying if they fit or not. I noticed today, one pair of 9's fit, but the other were too little. I wonder if I could find a pair of half boots...I'm really working on a tight budget with this because I still have to get a health certificate for my son's showmanship doe. It really stinks not having a regular income, but I try to do the best with what I have to work with  It'll work out, God makes sure of that!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Do you guys have a goodwill or salvation army store down there?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep we sure do, and I was thinking that maybe we should try them. We also have a used clothing store for teens, so I wonder if they'd have something. I am going to check out some of the stores on line and see if they have any clearance deals. 
I really wish I would have thought about this sooner!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Would regular, Wal-Mart rubber boots work? We buy them for our kids for their barn chores. They come in black in all sizes and are just under $20. They're against the back wall in the shoe department in our Wal-Mart.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I've never heard of kids being marked down for sneakers.... really? Huh!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I did finally find something today! BTW, I looked at Walmart but all they had was rainboots. They are remodeling the store and don't have much of a selection now  This store used to be awesome, but now it's turning into one of the 'new' walmarts... I used to shop walmart all the time but think I've only been there 3 MAYBE 4 times this year...started the remodel 2-3 months ago...I had no idea!

Next door they have payless shoes, so we went in there, I like buying my kids shoes there but didn't think they'd have any boots..
God lucky!
My son has a pair of tan/light brown work boots, and my daughter got a...are you ready for this...size 10 in womens pair of black boots that will work. She's getting tall, but she's got long skinny feet!

Of course it was nice getting them on clearance too...hehe...


----------

